# Modifier CC



## wverret (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about Modifier CC.  I'm an auditor and I'm seeing it in paid claims data for Oregon Medicaid.  I'd appreciate anyone sharing their knowledge about it's use and why?
Willie


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Oct 25, 2013)

This is all I have on modifier CC:

Modifier CC Fact Sheet
Procedure Code Change
Definition
When the procedure code submitted was changed either for administrative reasons or because an incorrect code was used.

Appropriate Usage
Used by the contractor to identify when the procedure code submitted was changed.

Inappropriate Usage
When used by the provider community.

Note
Modifier CC is not to be used by the provider community. It is an internal modifier identifying when the contractor changes the procedure code submitted.

Not sure if it will help.


----------



## wverret (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Kelly.


----------

